
Copyright assignment and license enforcement for Debian - edward
http://lwn.net/Articles/655009/
======
teddyh
This write-up misses a small but important fact: Bradley initially only wanted
to offer license enforcement agreements, and did not think that anyone would
be interested in copyright assignments. The only reason that they now offer
both is that he was persuaded to do so.

Reading the article, one could get the false impression that this was all
about copyright assignment with the small option of mere license enforcement.

